# Took the FF Plunge - musings!



## tjlawler (May 3, 2013)

I am a long time watcher on the forum. Great place to learn. I have been shooting cropped-frame Canon cameras for 8 years. Started with a Rebel XT and have worked my way up to a 7D. I never believed I would be interested in FF cameras since I mainly shoot birds and other wildlife and always wanted the crop. But when the 5D Mk III came out I will admit I was intrigued. I then decided to rent a 5D Mk II just to see how bird photos looked (took over 5000 photos in 13 days). I was amazed at the quality of the photos from the Mk II and to my surprise how many more keepers I had. The color is beautiful and the detail is amazing compared to the 7D. Birds in flight captured beautifully from quite a distance. And not only that the noise was greatly reduced. I hate to shoot with the 7D above ISO 600 but I could bump the ISO to 1200 and even higher on the 5D and the photos were less noisy than a 7D at 400 (IMHO). I'm sold and I bought a mk III! The big brown truck will be here next week. Can't wait! BTW, working with a 5D MK II was (overall) really no different than working with the 7D. That was nice for the learning curve. I am still keeping the 7D. It takes great photos too!

Tom


----------



## Eli (May 4, 2013)

Once you get your mkiii you won't be using your 7d much or at all 
It is such an amazing camera, congratulations! And you'll love the AF system!
Read up an online manual or something on it whilst you wait..


----------



## Menace (May 4, 2013)

Congrats ;D

Do spend some time setting up the 5dIII upon its arrival to settings/controls similar to your 7d - worth the effort. 

Have fun


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations! You will never regret with the 5D3.


----------

